# Trunfo



## Ricardo Tavares

Será que vocês poderiam me ajudar a encontrar um palavra em espanhol que tenha o mesmo significado de trunfo em português ?

A definição do Michaelis é a seguinte:
*trun.fo*
s. m. 1. Certo jogo de cartas, com quatro ou seis parceiros. 2. Naipe que, em jogos de cartas, prevalece aos outros naipes. 3. Cada uma das cartas desse naipe. 4. Fam. Indivíduo que tem influência ou importância social. 5. Vantagem que permite ou propicia vitória em negócios, luta, discussão etc.

Na verdade, no dia-a-dia, uso trunfo mais freqüentemente para simbolizar uma "carta na manga", uma vantagem adicional que pode vir a surprender outra pessoa.

Por exemplo, um grande TRUNFO para a crise global poderia ser o aumento de capital mínimo das seguradoras.

Será que existe um termo em espanhol usado para estas situações. Pensei em "ventaja", mas é uma palavra que já possui um significado próprio.

Agradeço as contribuições dos colegas.


----------



## willy2008

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Será que vocês poderiam me ajudar a encontrar um palavra em espanhol que tenha o mesmo significado de trunfo em português ?
> 
> A definição do Michaelis é a seguinte:
> *trun.fo*
> s. m. 1. Certo jogo de cartas, com quatro ou seis parceiros. 2. Naipe que, em jogos de cartas, prevalece aos outros naipes. 3. Cada uma das cartas desse naipe. 4. Fam. Indivíduo que tem influência ou importância social. 5. Vantagem que permite ou propicia vitória em negócios, luta, discussão etc.
> 
> Na verdade, no dia-a-dia, uso trunfo mais freqüentemente para simbolizar uma "carta na manga", uma vantagem adicional que pode vir a surprender outra pessoa.
> 
> Por exemplo, um grande TRUNFO para a crise global poderia ser o aumento de capital mínimo das seguradoras.
> 
> Será que existe um termo em espanhol usado para estas situações. Pensei em "ventaja", mas é uma palavra que já possui um significado próprio.
> 
> Agradeço as contribuições dos colegas.


 El juego de cartas al que hace referencia puede ser el tute cabrero,donde un palo de la baraja es elegido triunfo y prevalece sobre los demas, aqui cuando tenemos algo asegurado solemos decir "tengo el as de triunfo"
Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## Tomby

> 1. Certo jogo de cartas, com quatro ou seis parceiros.


Há muitos: _brisca_, _tute_, _mus_, etc.


> 2. Naipe que, em jogos de cartas, prevalece aos outros naipes.


Acho que se diz "_as_" (de _oros_, _copas_, _espadas_ e _bastos_).


> 3. Cada uma das cartas desse naipe.


Suponho que se trata do _palo_.


> 4. Fam. Indivíduo que tem influência ou importância social.


Coloquialmente é um "_pez gordo_".


> 5. Vantagem que permite ou propicia vitória em negócios, luta, discussão etc.


_Triunfo_. Em certos jogos de cartas, o _triunfo_ também é o naipe do "_palo_" de mais valor ou que prevalece sobre os outros.


> Por exemplo, um grande TRUNFO para a crise global poderia ser o aumento de capital mínimo das seguradoras.


A resposta poderia ser por "_juego de magia_", "_por arte de magia_", "_por arte de birlibirloque_"? 


> Será que existe um termo em espanhol usado para estas situações. Pensei em "ventaja", mas é uma palavra que já possui um significado próprio.


Poderia ser "_tener la sartén por el mango_"?
Esperemos outras opiniões melhores.
TT.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

willy2008 said:


> El juego de cartas al que hace referencia puede ser el tute cabrero,donde un palo de la baraja es elegido triunfo y prevalece sobre los demas, aqui cuando tenemos algo asegurado solemos decir "tengo el as de triunfo"
> Espero haberte ayudado.


Gracias por tu aportación, Willy, pero también sería posible y no suenaría mal escribir por ejemplo:
Un gran triunfo en contra la crisis global es ... (aumentar el capital de las aseguradoras). ?


----------



## Tomby

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Gracias por tu aportación, Willy, pero también sería posible y no s*o*naría mal escribir por ejemplo:
> Un gran triunfo en contra la crisis global es ... (aumentar el capital de las aseguradoras). ?


Se só se tratar de esta frase, eu diria "_solución_": "_Una gran *solución* contra la crisis global es aumentar el capital de las aseguradoras_".
TT.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Tombatossals said:


> Se só se tratar de esta frase, eu diria "_solución_": "_Una gran *solución* contra la crisis global es aumentar el capital de las aseguradoras_".
> TT.



Ok TT. Muchas gracias. Pensé que podría haber una palabra específica para usar, algo como "Una gran sartén por el mango contra la crisis...", pero creo que suena mal, verdad ?

Abrazo.


----------



## Tomby

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Ok TT. Muchas gracias. Pensé que podría haber una palabra específica para usar, algo como "Una gran sartén por el mango contra la crisis...", pero creo que suena mal, verdad ?
> Abrazo.


En este caso sí.
Yo puse esa expresión porque en honor a la verdad no había percibido correctamente tu mensaje. Lo siento.
No obstante estoy convencido que existe una palabra o locución que sea apropiada en este contexto. En este momento sólo se me ocurre la palabra "panacea" (_panaceia_ em portugués) como algo que combata la crisis actual. En español es un término bastante usado en ciertos contextos como remedio, medida de choque, solución, etc.
¡Saludos!
TT.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Tombatossals said:


> En este caso sí.
> Yo puse esa expresión porque en honor a la verdad no había percibido correctamente tu mensaje. Lo siento.
> No obstante estoy convencido que existe una palabra o locución que sea apropiada en este contexto. En este momento sólo se me ocurre la palabra "panacea" (_panaceia_ em portugués) como algo que combata la crisis actual. En español es un término bastante usado en ciertos contextos como remedio, medida de choque, solución, etc.
> ¡Saludos!
> TT.



Era eso. Gracias. Última pregunta: ?qué te parecería también "ventaja" ? para este contexto ?
"La gran ventaja contra la crisis..."
Desculpe por la insistencia.


----------



## andre luis

E a palavra "baza" para trunfo?


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

andre luis said:


> E a palavra "baza" para trunfo?



Confesso que não conhecia esta palavra. Olhando no dicionário vi a definição, mas não sei se usa no contexto que eu desejo. Você sabe se soaria bem em espanhol ?

"Una gran baza contra la crisis ..." 

? Qué dicen los nativos ?

Gracias.


----------



## Amarello

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Será que vocês poderiam me ajudar a encontrar um palavra em espanhol que tenha o mesmo significado de trunfo em português ?
> 
> A definição do Michaelis é a seguinte:
> *trun.fo*
> s. m. 1. Certo jogo de cartas, com quatro ou seis parceiros. 2. Naipe que, em jogos de cartas, prevalece aos outros naipes. 3. Cada uma das cartas desse naipe. 4. Fam. Indivíduo que tem influência ou importância social. 5. Vantagem que permite ou propicia vitória em negócios, luta, discussão etc.
> 
> Na verdade, no dia-a-dia, uso trunfo mais freqüentemente para simbolizar uma "carta na manga", uma vantagem adicional que pode vir a surprender outra pessoa.
> 
> Por exemplo, um grande TRUNFO para a crise global poderia ser o aumento de capital mínimo das seguradoras.
> 
> Será que existe um termo em espanhol usado para estas situações. Pensei em "ventaja", mas é uma palavra que já possui um significado próprio.
> 
> Agradeço as contribuições dos colegas.


 
Hola Ricardo:

Dándole algunas vueltas al asunto, se me ocurrió lo siguiente:
"Ante la crisis mundial, el as bajo la manga podría ser el aumento del capital mínimo de las aseguradoras."
Saludos,
Amarello


----------



## willy2008

Uno de los significados de baza es prosperar en algún negocio,pero por aquí no es usado.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Gracias a todos !!


----------



## Amarello

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Confesso que não conhecia esta palavra. Olhando no dicionário vi a definição, mas não sei se usa no contexto que eu desejo. Você sabe se soaria bem em espanhol ?
> 
> "Una gran baza contra la crisis ..."
> 
> ? Qué dicen los nativos ?
> 
> Gracias.


 
Não se usa aqui.


----------



## Tomby

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Era eso. Gracias. Última pregunta: ?qué te parecería también "ventaja" ? para este contexto ?
> "La gran ventaja contra la crisis..."
> Desculpe por la insistencia.


Yo no escribiría "ventaja" en este caso, tal vez "baza" encajase mejor, pero creo que habría que modificar algo en la frase.
¡Saludos!
TT.


----------

